# What European onlookers think about US election



## Euro Observer (Aug 10, 2016)

I am a retired Australian now living permanently in Europe and have followed the US election extensively this year as I am fascinated by the 2 candidates
Hillary Clinton who I cannot believe will get any level headed American to believe what she says or promises especially after her dismal record.
Donald Trump who is not known very well outside of USA but to many foreigners following the elections seems to a breath of fresh air and seems to project the views of the average American
I do think Mr Trump should give the Democrats and CNN political reporters a lesson in the English language and explain to them that it consists of satire and sense of humour and they should stop turning around
what he says to try an brainwash democrat voters
CNN You are a disgrace to world political reporting and people in Europe are laughing at you for your one eyed views every night. So much for freedom of the biased press


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 10, 2016)

Well, at least we have a choice between about 30 different flavors of donuts.  

Anyway. Most American voters are already brainwashed. Spend about 30 seconds with them and you'll quickly understand why democracy is a really, really, _really_, bad idea.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 10, 2016)

Euro Observer

Your OP is a breath of fresh air. A real live Aussie, to cool. Been fortunate to have met some wonderful Australians. Worked around Qantas employees at HNL back in the 80's. I worked for a Service Provider that handled Qantas back then. Great bunch of folks.
As for the USMB just keep a sense of humor, be willing to defend yourself and please remember and never forget there are a lot of assholes in this ole' world...
Remind me to tell you how I almost started a war with Australia by doing considerable damage to a RAAF 707...


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Aug 10, 2016)

_Welcome to USMB, I think we'll get along pretty well._


----------



## Euro Observer (Aug 10, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Euro Observer
> 
> Your OP is a breath of fresh air. A real live Aussie, to cool. Been fortunate to have met some wonderful Australians. Worked around Qantas employees at HNL back in the 80's. I worked for a Service Provider that handled Qantas back then. Great bunch of folks.
> As for the USMB just keep a sense of humor, be willing to defend yourself and please remember and never forget there are a lot of assholes in this ole' world...
> Remind me to tell you how I almost started a war with Australia by doing considerable damage to a RAAF 707...


Thank you for your kind words .I too worked with many Americans in the 70s when I worked for Aramco in The Hague in Holland and had a lot of laughs mainly about your game of football with all the padding etc . We all ended up good mates but never did agree about your football and our rugby.
Living in Malta now has given my wife and I the opportunity to go on many ocean cruises and we fly to Miami quite frequently to pick up a Royal Caribbean cruise around the Caribbean,  Panama  Mexico and San Diego and have met many interesting Americans of all ages.
I would never think of interfering in US politics like Obama does in Europe but your 2016 election is catching the attention of many Europeans and we spend many lunch time hours at the pub discussing world problems(in a light hearted way) and always come to the same conclusion that if politicians throughout the world listened to us the world would be a better place.


----------



## Euro Observer (Aug 10, 2016)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Welcome to USMB, I think we'll get along pretty well._


Thanks Mate


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 11, 2016)

Welcome to the war zone!



​


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 11, 2016)

Euro Observer said:


> I am a retired Australian now living permanently in Europe and have followed the US election extensively this year as I am fascinated by the 2 candidates
> Hillary Clinton who I cannot believe will get any level headed American to believe what she says or promises especially after her dismal record.
> Donald Trump who is not known very well outside of USA but to many foreigners following the elections seems to a breath of fresh air and seems to project the views of the average American
> I do think Mr Trump should give the Democrats and CNN political reporters a lesson in the English language and explain to them that it consists of satire and sense of humour and they should stop turning around
> ...



I'm from New Zealand, I live permanently in the US and I pretty sure you are full of shit.
================================================================
European attitudes toward President Barack Obama remain very positive. Across the 10 EU nations polled, a median of 77% have confidence in Obama to do the right thing in world affairs, including more than eight-in-ten in Sweden, the Netherlands, Germany and France.
Europeans are somewhat less enthusiastic about Hillary Clinton, although her ratings are still mostly positive: A median of 59% have confidence in her. In contrast, ratings for Donald Trump are overwhelmingly negative. *A median of just 9% trust the wealthy real estate developer to do the right thing in world affairs; 85% lack confidence in him*.


 
As Obama Years Draw to Close, President and U.S. Seen Favorably in Europe and Asia
Other than bombing on your first thread here at USMB, welcome!


----------



## Euro Observer (Aug 11, 2016)

kiwiman127 said:


> Euro Observer said:
> 
> 
> > I am a retired Australian now living permanently in Europe and have followed the US election extensively this year as I am fascinated by the 2 candidates
> ...


Spoken by a true Kiwi. Dont worry I will ignore you. Please thank Hillary and Mr Obama for ISIS


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 11, 2016)

trump is seen as a dangerous clown who has no business being a presidential candidate. it is seen as an embarrassment that he is.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 11, 2016)

kiwiman127 said:


> Euro Observer said:
> 
> 
> > I am a retired Australian now living permanently in Europe and have followed the US election extensively this year as I am fascinated by the 2 candidates
> ...


Anti-Trump propaganda is even worse in Europe. While in America it is distributed in a roundabout way by the MSM, in Europe, they directly target him. Additionally, your first sentence shows what kind of debates you like. While I have no confidence in the majority of the US voters, I consider the European voters even more stupid and manipulated.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Euro Observer said:
> ...



There is no need for anti-Trump propaganda, Trump produces all the anti-Trump propaganda himself, every time he opens his little tiny girly mouth.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 11, 2016)

kiwiman127 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


What he says, has a lot of sense in it. Of course, for European regimes and their population exchange agendas, he sounds like a major threat and their puppet scribblers are busy all day to draw a bad picture of him.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 11, 2016)

Euro Observer said:


> I am a retired Australian now living permanently in Europe and have followed the US election extensively this year as I am fascinated by the 2 candidates
> Hillary Clinton who I cannot believe will get any level headed American to believe what she says or promises especially after her dismal record.
> Donald Trump who is not known very well outside of USA but to many foreigners following the elections seems to a breath of fresh air and seems to project the views of the average American
> I do think Mr Trump should give the Democrats and CNN political reporters a lesson in the English language and explain to them that it consists of satire and sense of humour and they should stop turning around
> ...


Because of our liberal media, America is a friggen joke.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 11, 2016)

Welcome Euro Observer!


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 11, 2016)

kiwiman127 said:


> As Obama Years Draw to Close, President and U.S. Seen Favorably in Europe and Asia
> Other than bombing on your first thread here at USMB, welcome!


Sure, Sport. Because Europeans don't get any bias in the media. It's all they know, very few Americans are all that engaged, let alone Europeans. And guess where the European press gets their coverage?


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 11, 2016)

kiwiman127 said:


> Euro Observer said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


European are individuals, not all agree about everything, like here. Sounds like you're the one that got hurt.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > As Obama Years Draw to Close, President and U.S. Seen Favorably in Europe and Asia
> ...



I remember when the US press sold America on invading Iraq.  At the same time, the European press was telling their audience, contradictory facts that were proven to be true.
Just because people's outlooks are different from yours, doesn't mean they are lesser thinkers than you.  As a matter of fact, I'd guess that 90% of the civilized world doesn't agree with a majority of your beliefs.
Have you ever considered that is you, that's is being fed fantasies?


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 11, 2016)

kiwiman127 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


The press didn't sell us on Iraq, your memory is fucked up. If Europe had Intel that the UK, US and our allies had it didn't come out so I'd say you're full of shit. And you have no idea what 90% of people believe, you shit one turd after the other and pretend they're roses.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Your government did.

'Curveball': I lied about WMD to hasten Iraq war
U.S. backs away from vow to punish France over Iraq


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


No content posted.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Try again with Windows, then


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It won't post any content for you. Like I said, the world all thought Saddam had nuclear WMD or was working on it. That's WHY the UN was inspecting them, duh!


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


In fact, nobody thought this. After the first Gulf war and the following sanctions Iraq was busy to maintain statehood.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Bullshit. The inspection were going on on a regular basis. Failing to allow them full access is what set it off. Meanwhile ...Germany was selling arms illegally to Iraq. The oil for food scam helped Saddam rebuild his military, and palaces btw. The UN could have squeezed him out but too many member nations were making plenty of dough. So spare us the royal indignation.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 11, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Iraq´s military was weak in 2003. The war against Iran and the following US intervention left not much space to rebuild the army. Iraqi tanks had Iraqi rounds incapable of penetrating US armor, the airforce and air defense could not stop the US air raids. Probably, the US left Hussein in charge only to come back when "time is due".


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 11, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


They were shooting at coalition planes in the no fly zone too. They broke their treaty agreement numerous ways so the whole 'no wmd' mantra is obfuscation.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 11, 2016)

The world would have been a much better place if the Coalition of 31 Countries would have waited till Saddam Hussien's sons were in a whipped up psychotic state of mind. These prodigy's were learning from the Master of Evil and could have become much more if The Coalition of the Willing would have just waited...

Saddam Groomed Sons To Be Ruthless, Cruel
Uday: career of rape, torture and murder

Coalition of the Willing






Coming to a Country near you...


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2016)

Euro Observer said:


> I am a retired Australian now living permanently in Europe and have followed the US election extensively this year as I am fascinated by the 2 candidates
> Hillary Clinton who I cannot believe will get any level headed American to believe what she says or promises especially after her dismal record.
> Donald Trump who is not known very well outside of USA but to many foreigners following the elections seems to a breath of fresh air and seems to project the views of the average American
> I do think Mr Trump should give the Democrats and CNN political reporters a lesson in the English language and explain to them that it consists of satire and sense of humour and they should stop turning around
> ...



Congratulations on being a European Australian.  We have two other Australian Europeans on the board, and we value the views of Australian Europeans.  Vienna, Salzburg and Innsbruck are three of my favorite European cities.


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 11, 2016)

Cool it fellows. The Iraq war was a fuckup. I see a lot of friendly fire going on. Cease fire! 
Welcome Euro. 
Shit happens with friendly fire around here but not too often, fortunately. These are two no-nonsense guys exchanging fire. Ice and Bleip are both good guys.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you for providing a European point of view, but:


----------



## Euro Observer (Aug 12, 2016)

Toro said:


> Euro Observer said:
> 
> 
> > I am a retired Australian now living permanently in Europe and have followed the US election extensively this year as I am fascinated by the 2 candidates
> ...


Thanks Toro


----------



## Euro Observer (Aug 12, 2016)

I have decided to withdraw from this forum as it seems to be full of fowl mouthed individuals who due to either a lack of education or a decent upbringing resort to using filthy language. I don't need this type of communication on what I thought would be an sensible adult interaction forum - I was wrong
Good luck to those persons who replied to my thread in a civilised manner and I feel sorry for you all having these other creatures as the future of America. goodbye all.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 12, 2016)

Euro Observer said:


> I have decided to withdraw from this forum as it seems to be full of fowl mouthed individuals who due to either a lack of education or a decent upbringing resort to using filthy language. I don't need this type of communication on what I thought would be an sensible adult interaction forum - I was wrong
> Good luck to those persons who replied to my thread in a civilised manner and I feel sorry for you all having these other creatures as the future of America. goodbye all.


Fowl mouthed. Lol.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## idb (Aug 12, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


Freedom fries!!!!


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 12, 2016)

Euro Observer said:


> I have decided to withdraw from this forum as it seems to be full of fowl mouthed individuals who due to either a lack of education or a decent upbringing resort to using filthy language. I don't need this type of communication on what I thought would be an sensible adult interaction forum - I was wrong
> Good luck to those persons who replied to my thread in a civilised manner and I feel sorry for you all having these other creatures as the future of America. goodbye all.


We call them liberals. They are all stupid, dishonest, immature and unworthy of respect.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


A no fly zone is usually being imposed on others by Nato members and does not apply for themselves. If someone imposes a no fly zone on my country I would carefully take care of its enforcement by using my air force/defense.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2016)

Euro Observer said:


> I have decided to withdraw from this forum as it seems to be full of fowl mouthed individuals who due to either a lack of education or a decent upbringing resort to using filthy language. I don't need this type of communication on what I thought would be an sensible adult interaction forum - I was wrong
> Good luck to those persons who replied to my thread in a civilised manner and I feel sorry for you all having these other creatures as the future of America. goodbye all.


Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.  I say that to all the whiners who announce they're too immature to deal with this site.


----------

